# Looking for DTG Printing Services (Rayon Fabric)



## dingbat70 (Jan 8, 2012)

Hello,

I am a Children's wear manufacturer in NYC and I am looking for a company that could help us print graphics on baby T-shirts. We are interested in DTG services only. The fabric is Rayon and the T-shirt is white in color.

The quantity as of now is 200 pieces. We will be adding more graphics to our collection on a regular basis.

I Hope to get some replies.

Thanks,

DB


----------



## thispartyisnuts (Jan 9, 2012)

My company is dayton, ohio. Is always intrested. Korporate Kasuals. Please feel free to email. Tlee@KOrporatekasuals.com with questions


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

Rayon fabric is tricky. Its wise to send a sample to print. If you pay for the shipping of the garment we will print a sample print no charge.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​*Quick note:* hi guys, please try to take note what "section" of the forum a post is made in. If someone is looking to hire a designer or t-shirt printer outside of the Referrals and Recommendations area, please do not offer your services in the post. Instead, it's best to hit the "report bad post" button and ask for the thread to be moved to the proper section so you may respond to it without worrying about our no self promotion guidelines. Thanks


----------



## dingbat70 (Jan 8, 2012)

WholesalePrint said:


> Rayon fabric is tricky. Its wise to send a sample to print. If you pay for the shipping of the garment we will print a sample print no charge.


Hello,

Thanks for the post, appreciate it. Could you please send me your mailing address so that I could send you a fabric swatch for a test print?

My email address is [email protected]

Thanks,
Rav


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

Click on our link . We aren't allow to be that specific in forum


----------

